# Jewish communities in your country



## Miguelillo 87

Good afternoon/morning/night to all.

I'd like to know, Are Jewish communities in your country whealthy? 

I mean here in México most of Jewish people (at least the famous ones) are owners of big companies, actors, big commerciants and live in the best zones of the city; go to the best schools and some of them are the socialité of our society,

I know there has to be some "not so whealty" jewish but in general they have the control of mayor bussines in Mexico. 

Is the same in your countries?


----------



## Frank78

Why are protestant countries richer than catholic ones? There are always historic roots, according to Max Weber a different ethic towards work.

And in case of the jews they weren´t allowed to do manual work/craft such as carpenter, cooper, etc. (at least in German, don´t know about the rest of Europe) since the middle ages. That´s why they specialized on monetary business and trading which became highly profitable in the 19th century. 

I think your view only reflects the situation of the "western jews". Lots of them from Eastern Europe were/are very poor people.

By the way the richest Mexican is a catholic (No. 3 world wide):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wealth_and_religion
(bottom)


----------



## gotitadeleche

In the city that I live in now, Jewish people tend to be in the more affluent class. They do not live in a separate community, but are mixed in among other non-Jewish people of the same approximate income level. In fact, my church is right next to a synogogue and parking sometimes overflows from one to the other.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

gotitadeleche said:


> In the city that I live in now, Jewish people tend to be in the more affluent class. They do not live in a separate community, but are mixed in among other non-Jewish people of the same approximate income level.


 
Here also, they are not separted, They live just in high standard neighboorhoods, just by chance they are full of Jewish but Catholics, Christians ar whoever religion they profess live among them.

About this 



Frank78 said:


> Why are protestant countries richer than catholic ones? There are always historic roots, according to Max Weber a different ethic towards work.


 
Well I learnt this in school (Nothamerica class) and I have to say it's very interesting point of view. Besides not only the religion affect but how many people used to live in the new lands, their vision of hoe to deserve good things etc...as you said very complex situations, but my question wasn't that. 

You have already clarified that in the eastern world it's totally different, (that's why I was asking) 



Frank78 said:


> think your view only reflects the situation of the "western jews". Lots of them from Eastern Europe were/are very poor people


Because I live in the "western" world, thanks for answer my question. 

About Carlos Slim, yeah you are right he is christian and also a lot of christians and catholics, but as a matter of fact Jews are really a power group about politics and commerce issues in Mexico


----------



## Jacobtm

There's a great survey about religion in the US which tries to paint a portrait of different religious groups: http://religions.pewforum.org/portraits

Indeed, 46% of Jews in the USA make over $100,000 a year. That's the highest proportion for any religious group. Second place is Hindus, of whom 43% make over $100,000 a year. 

Something that surprised me in Mexico is how many people, even avowedly liberal-minded people, had terribly negative things to say about Jews. People spoke negatively of politicians, police, the rich in general, but there was a special venom seemingly reserved for the Jews which I couldn't quite understand.

Miguel, do you agree that there's more negativity towards Jews in Mexico than there is against the "normal" wealthy elite?


----------



## Mate

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Good afternoon/morning/night to all.
> 
> I'd like to know, Are Jewish communities in your country whealthy?
> 
> I mean here in México most of Jewish people (at least the famous ones) are owners of big companies, actors, big commerciants and live in the best zones of the city; go to the best schools and some of them are the socialité of our society,



The Argentine Jewish community is said to be among the 3 most important of the world. As all other communities, it has many wealthy members. 

Most Argentine Jews are not wealthy people. Most Jews here do not own big companies, are actors or big commerce tycoons. 

Many of them are renowned scientists, intellectuals, philosophers, writers and not-so-renowned self-employed professionals. 

Most of them are employees, farmers, and small business owners. 

In a nutshell, most Argentine Jews belong to the middle strata of society. 

We are not readily accepted in the "high society". We are allowed to do business with wealthy catholic/non-Jewish  businesspersons, but that doesn't mean that we are accepted as equals.

Unlike what happens in other parts of the world, Argentine Jews do not live in ghettos, but only a few of us can afford to live in the best part of the cities, as all of our Mexican peers apparently do.

There are several degrees of religiousness among our community, but the vast majority of Jews do not go to the synagogue on a weekly basis. Some orthodox Jews go to service every day. They dress "funny" to the eyes of the rest, they do not touch women and generally speaking their lives are governed by a immense set of precepts and conventions (I wont get into details because this post would be endless). 




> I know there has to be some "not so whealty" jewish but in general they have the control of mayor bussines in Mexico.


In fact, I find quite unlikely that Jews control all major economic resources in any country except, may be, for Israel.

Can you support what you are saying with hard data? 

Is there any document or something you are using to back up those assertions?

Do all Mexican people think the same?




Jacobtm said:


> Miguel, do you agree that there's more negativity towards Jews in Mexico than there is against the "normal" wealthy elite?


Is "normal" your preferred way to express "non-Jewish"?


----------



## Jacobtm

Mateamargo said:


> Is "normal" your preferred way to express "non-Jewish"?



It was meant to set up a contrast. I meant, taking into account the way that normal Mexicans think of the wealthy elite in general, does Miguel think there's any difference in how they treat "wealthy elite" vs. "wealthy Jewish elite".

Poor choice of words, though obviously the "norm" Mexico is not Judaism, and part of my idea about why Jews are viewed so negatively in Mexico is that the difference in religion makes Jews seem even more distant from the average (or a "normal") Mexican than some wealthy person who at least nominally shares the same religion.


----------



## ampurdan

Despite the important role of Jews in our History, the Jewish community is meager in Spain. There is no perception that those few have a lot of power or wealth.

It used to be different in the past.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Jacobtm said:


> Something that surprised me in Mexico is how many people, even avowedly liberal-minded people, had terribly negative things to say about Jews. People spoke negatively of politicians, police, the rich in general, but there was a special venom seemingly reserved for the Jews which I couldn't quite understand.


 
Metemargo and Jacobtm, well Jewish people it's not seen negativly they are just like another human been, just diferent religion. Maybe your opinion it's based on the "cliches" we have about them.

Here you have the most known cliches.(and for what I've seen on TV shows in US, It seems we have the same)

Jews are really stingy people
Jews are really cooperative among them
Jews only married with a very small circle of persons. 
Jews are whealthy doctors or entrpreneurs
Jews make work very (but very hard) hard to their workers. 
Jews are very special for those who are not jewish.

But in many cases, people doesn't even known people it's jewish as in many TV people, so it's only cliches. 

About my basis to ask this question, Well maybe I don't have a webpage or sth like that that show the power of jews in México but I can tell you fin instance, Companies as Saba Group, Metta Group, and most Jewelries in the Jewerly zone are property of Jews.

Besides I work in a construction company (owned by...Jews) and 70% of our deluxe residences sold here (600'000 usd standard price) are own by them.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

ampurdan said:


> Despite the important role of Jews in our History, the Jewish community is meager in Spain. There is no perception that those few have a lot of power or wealth.



There is not a Jewish community in Spain - though I don´t know exactly what you all mean by Jewish community. 

There are synagogues and regular services in some major cities, and some Jews go regularly and some don´t. The same can be said of Roman Catholics or Muslims or Methodists or Bhuddists. Of everyone else, in fact.

Jews are not forced to live apart in a _judería_ (ghetto) anymore, fortunately. Nor are they rich and wealthy and famous and powerful just because they are Jews. 

There are rich Jews, middle-class Jews, poor Jews, but they do not live in a world of their own, isolated from everyone else. There are no Jewish lobbies, if indeed they ever existed anywhere in the world.



Miguelillo 87 said:


> Metemargo and Jacobtm, well Jewish people it's not seen negativly they are just like another human been
> 
> Jews are really stingy people
> Jews are really cooperative among them
> Jews only married with a very small circle of persons.
> Jews are whealthy doctors or entrpreneurs
> Jews make work very (but very hard) to their workers.
> Jews are very special for those who are not jewish.



Did you just say "viewed not negatively"?

By the way, we are not "just like a human being". We are human beings.


----------



## ampurdan

Valeria Mesalina said:


> There is not a Jewish community in Spain - though I don´t know exactly what you all mean by Jewish community.



I can't speak for others, I just meant "Jewish people in Spain". Community as in "_a group of people having ethnic or cultural or religious characteristics in common_". I might as well have said "Jews are scarce in Spain", but then it would have sounded iterative.


----------



## romarsan

Miguelillo 87 said:


> the most known cliches.(and for what I've seen on TV shows in US, It seems we have the same)
> 
> Jews are really stingy people
> Jews are really cooperative among them
> Jews only married with a very small circle of persons.
> Jews are whealthy doctors or entrpreneurs
> Jews make work very (but very hard) hard to their workers.
> Jews are very special for those who are not jewish.


 
The most known cliches above are valid for almost any group you want critizice, not only Jews or Catholics or Budists... and most of all for rich people.

In Spain you can see the same jokes on TV, and again applied to rich people in general, but we don't believe everything said on TV.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

I endorse everything what Valeria Mesalina says.
And I add:
I do not know in Spain any external sign (weather wealth, beauty, strength, culture, charm, or garment) of the Jews that it distinguishes them from the Christians or from the agnostics.
By the way, I am Roman Catholic.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

romarsan said:


> The most known cliches above are valid for almost any group you want critizice, not only Jews or Catholics or Budists... and most of all for rich people.
> 
> In Spain you can see the same jokes on TV, and again applied to rich people in general, but we don't believe everything said on TV.


 
Me neither I just say the most know cliches around the society, but it's the same as think all French wear boinas, all mexican people charro hats; and Spanish people loves bulls.



> I just meant "Jewish people in Spain". Community as in "_a group of people having ethnic or cultural or religious characteristics in commo_


 I was refering to that. 




> By the way, we are not "just like a human being". We are human beings.


 
Ok mejor lo digo en Español para que no haya confusiones, me refiero a que los judios son como cualquier otro ser humano, tú, yo, mi mamá, el presidente, mi maestra de quinto grado, todos seres humanos sólo con diferente religión.

I've noticed (maybe I'm wrong) some take my post as if I were agaisnt Jews or something like that, I'd like to state I don't have any trouble with jews or any religion, my question was, because I'd been reading the history of all American countries (on wikipedia) and I've noticed many of the articles related to inmigration or demograpohic shown Jews as a very important community in the enterprise and trade world in a city or a country.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

For centuries, trade was the only job availabe to Jews. The rest of the jobs were forbidden. Owning lands and going to the University were, of course, included in the "Jews and dogs not accepted" policy.

That´s all there is to it.


----------



## Mate

Miguelillo 87 said:


> I've noticed (maybe I'm wrong) some take my post as if I were agaisnt Jews or something like that, I'd like to state I don't have any trouble with jews or any religion, my question was, because I'd been reading the history of all American countries (on wikipedia) and I've noticed many of the articles related to inmigration or demograpohic shown Jews as a very important community in the enterprise and trade world in a city or a country.





Miguelillo 87 said:


> I know there has to be some "not so whealty" jewish *but in general they have the control of mayor bussines *in Mexico.


Is this a fact or just your own perception? In case it's a perception, is it shared by most Mexican people?

Do you understand, Miguelillo 87, that the assumption above (in *blue*) can be very dangerous for any given group of people? 

Are you aware of what happened in Germany and most of Europe with my people during the first half of the last century?


Do you know how it all begun? 

Just read again the part in *blue*.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Mateamargo said:


> Is this a fact or just your own perception? In case it's a perception, is it shared by most Mexican people?


 
Well it's a mixure ob both, if you ask a mexican about a Jew (and assuming this person don't know any Jew) he/She will have the idea of a rich person. (As a matter the most know sinagoge in Mexico it's in the exclusive neighborhood Polanco) so if you go shooping to Polanco you will run into a lot of jews in the streets (You recognaize them for the "hat" they wear, (Sorry but I don't know how it's called properly this item, no ofense really sorry)) so if you atas los cabos, ezclusive zone, stores full of jews, jewelery owned by Jews so you assume they are rich.

And as I wrote before, some of the most know entrepreneurs in Mexico are Jews. 

I mean it doesn't mean to be rich it's somethign wrong in Mexico, but as almost 95% of population in all Mexico are christians, and (according to INEGI Instituto Nacional de Estadistica y Geografia) there are only 45'000 jews in Mexico, so 45'000 of a population 111,211,789 living in México, it's a very small group, and if those 45'000 are owners of entrprise you will see why we almost don't see poor jews.

By the way Jacobo Zabludovsky (I have the pleasure to run into him several time in the elevator of my former workplace) it's jewish and he is one of the most importants ans beloved broadcasters in Mexico. (According to Radio and TV ratings) 

So as you can see, WE don't hate Jews!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Well it's a mixure ob both, if you ask a mexican about a Jew (and assuming this person don't know any Jew) he/She will have the idea of a rich person.



What do Mexicans think when they are asked about an Arab? That they all own an oilfield?

Sorry, but my very good Mexican friends have not such ideas.



> (As a matter the most know sinagoge in Mexico it's in the exclusive neighborhood Polanco) so if you go shooping to Polanco you will run into a lot of jews in the streets (You recognaize them for the "hat" they wear,  so if you atas los cabos, ezclusive zone, stores full of jews, jewelery owned by Jews so you assume they are rich.


I assume that you are rich, too. After all, you go shopping to that exclusive neighbourhood full of rich _hatted_ Jews.



> there are only 45'000 jews in Mexico, so 45'000 of a population 111,211,789 living in México, it's a very small group, and if those 45'000 are owners of entrprise you will see why we almost don't see poor jews.


What do you mean by "see"? Do you think we look any different from Christians? How do you know that the beggar who lies on the floor is not a Jew?

Are all 45.000 Jews living in Mexico rich tycoons? 

You must be joking, but your joke is in the worst possible taste.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Valeria Mesalina said:


> What do Mexicans think when they are asked about an Arab? That they all own an oilfield?
> 
> Sorry, but my very good Mexican friends have not such ideas.
> 
> I assume that you are rich, too. After all, you go shopping to that exclusive neighbourhood full of rich _hatted_ Jews.
> 
> What do you mean by "see"? Do you think we look any different from Christians? How do you know that the beggar who lies on the floor is not a Jew?
> 
> Are all 45.000 Jews living in Mexico not mexicans? Are all 45.000 Jews living in Mexico rich tycoons? Are you crazy?


 
Creo mejor me expresaré en Español, puesto que veo en Inglés no me estoy expresando de la manera que deseo, y como la mayoría d elso participantes son de habla hispana. 

Aclararé punto por punto. 

What do Mexicans think when they are asked about an Arab? That they all own an oilfield? 

No pero seguramente, pensaran que son personas muy celosas con sus esposas y que las mujeres árabes siempre usan burkas o hijabs. (Obvio NO, y para que luego no digan que estopy ahora contra los musulmanes) puesto que al decir árabe nos remitimos a la religión musulmana auqnue no todos los árabe slo sean, tengo grandes amigos musulmanes y arabes. 

After all, you go shopping to that exclusive neighbourhood full of rich _hatted_ Jews

Well in Mexico you don't need to be rich to visit any mall, Mexico city it's so mixed that one street can be full of....mansiones y la otra puede ser un barrio. Prueba Santa Fe y Huixquilucan, Acuedusto de Gpe etc, etc. 

_hatted_ Jews, por eso pedi disculpas anticipadas, si alguien me orienta con el nombre adecuado, que mejor, prefiero habalr correctamente que como lo hice anteriormente. 

What do you mean by "see"? Do you think we look any different from Christians? How do you know that the beggar who lies on the floor is not a Jew?

Estás totalmente llena de razón!!!! Es una presunción muy estúpida. Aunque como he expuesto anteriormente al ver que el entorno de personas mexicanas que profesan la religión judia, es de un buen estatus social presumes esto.

Por ejemplo al ver las páginas de sociales, encuentras muchos apellidos judios (Cohen, Mitri, Metta, Safadi, Kably) en los pies de las fotos, claro está junto con miles de apellidos anglosajones, franceses y españoles. 

Pero por ejemplo cuando ves la nota roja, del asesinado en Tepito o la marced, nunca encuentras este tipo de apellidos

Are all 45.000 Jews living in Mexico rich tycoons? 
Pues algunos conocidos como ya explique lo son, esto no significa que todos lo sean!!! Es como cuanod decimos que los de Monterrey son ricos, (es la ciudad donde hay más riocs en México, pro ese se tiene esa IMAGEN de ellos pero no quiere decir que todos los regios lo sean)

Are all 45.000 Jews living in Mexico not mexicans?

Claro que sí ¿Ha dicho lo contrario? Por decir que soy católico ¿No me hace mexicano? Creo eso jamás lo he dicho o índicame dónde lo hice para inmediatamente ratificarlo. 

Are you crazy? Por eso pregunto, para darme una mejor idea. o ¿Acaso no es para eso esta foro? 


P.D Lo que yo estoy escribiendo es la idea general que se tiene como dije antes un cliche, no por eso estoy asumiendo que todos los mexicanos que profesen la religión judia sean ricos, simplemte es loq ue se ve en mi entorno, y justamente salta la duda por loq ue vi en wikipedia y el afán de recalcar que la comunidad judía está presente en el comercio cada vez que leí la historiade un país o ciudad latinoaméricana


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Por eso pregunto, para darme una mejor idea. o ¿Acaso no es para eso esta foro?



Pues va a ser que no.


> Lo que yo estoy escribiendo es la idea general que se tiene como dije antes un cliche


*Do not start or answer threads*

- that discuss or invite discussion of stereotypes, generalities, prejudices;



> The first Jews came to ancient Germany in the course of the advance of the Romans, that is, as tradesmen as usual (.....)
> 
> (...) With his versatility and the host nation's inexperience it is no disadvantage, but rather an advantage, for him to keep up his character as 'Jew'; one meets the stranger courteously.
> 
> (...) Now he gradually begins to become 'active' in economic life, not as a producer, but exclusively as an intermediary link. In his versatility of a thousand years' trading
> he is infinitely superior to the clumsy and boundlessly honest Aryans, so that after a short time trade threatens to become his monopoly.
> 
> (...) The Jew has settled down completely; that means, he occupies special quarters in the towns and villages and more and more he forms a special State within the State. He considers trade as well as all money transactions as his very own privilege, which he exploits ruthlessly.
> 
> (...) Money transactions and trade have now completely become his monopoly. His usurious rates of interest finally stir up resistance, his otherwise increasing impertinence
> causes indignation, his riches envy.


Vuelve a leer con cuidado los párrafos que has escrito, y luego lees el párrafo en azul. Tienen un aire muy parecido, ¿no es verdad?

Los ricos comerciantes judíos, viviendo en barrios exclusivos llenos de joyerías judías y explotando a los trabajadores del país huésped... es una teoría muy extendida, hasta en Wikipedia aparece. 

Creo que puedes encontrar el libro en español. Se llama Mi Lucha, y lo escribió Adolf Hitler.


----------



## ampurdan

I might have been wrong about the perception in Spain: http://www.elmundo.es/cronica/2002/368/1036405791.html

In Spain, traditionally the right-wing Christian parties and ideologies have been talking about secret conspiracies of Judeo-masons (whatever that means). Most or many people find it laughable, but some people at least still stick to it.

However, I may be wrong but I think it is true that if we compare numerically Jews to Christians (as religions) or Jews to gypsies (as peoples) or any other religion or people, there is a particularly high proportion of Jewish important figures in History (seemingly, the Christian human God himself). In these last two centuries, many Nobel Prizes have been given to Jews of different nationalities, for instance.


----------



## mirx

So we have it here:


> Are Jewish communities in your country whealthy?


*Argentina*: No, Jews are a big part of the population and are distributed in all levels of the economic ladder, most are middle class.
*Spain*: No, Jews are numerous and are distributed in all socioeconomic sectors. No info was given in regards to Jews falling into specific economic groupings.
*US: *Yes, Jews are better off than any other religious gruop. Jacobbtm didn't provide information as to whether Jews tend to be concentrated in certain areas.
*Germany*: ???


I cannot give a personal opinion because there is not a strong Jewish community in my city; and if there is, then they don't stand out, or maybe people are simply not concerned whether they are Jewish or not. However, there was another thread and several Mexican foreros and ManPaisa gave similar observations to the ones posted by Miguelillo.

They live in Polanco.
They are affluent.
They are engaged in important business.

En este hilo hubo una discusión que pudiera interesarles.

Jacobbtm. Once again I am surprised by the rather contradictory impressions you have of Mexico, but I appreciate that the family that you stayed with may have different perceptions to what I consider the norm. And no, I do not share those negative views about Mexican Jews, and neither do my countrymen. That info can also be found in the link, the posts of JJV and Humberto are worth to have a look at.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Valentina no te confundas, en ningun momento quiero caer en esterotipos por eso pregunto para que aclaren mis dudas, los estereotipos que escribí en el foro son para reslover la duda de Jacob, pero como dije esos son sólo eso etereotipos

Acerca de que son ricos, pues la verdad ese es ey background del porqué pregunto eso, de que tienen joyerias las tienen, de que son empresarios lo son, de que en Polanco, Lomas e Interlomas viven también.

¿Yo soy rico? I wish I were!!! Por eso mi pregunta yo soy de la clase media y he tenido amigos que sus casas son de lamina, o viven en la punta dle último cerro, en condiciones no muy comodas y jamás había conocido un judio, ahora que trabajo y estoy en un círculo de gente importante (los clientes que compran las residencias) me encuentro con varios Judios de hecho gracias a este trabajo conozco a gente judia en persona, ¿Ahora pueden notar porqué pienso así?

En un mundo de más bajos ingresos nunca conocí judios y ahora que interactuo en un mundo de gente con ingresos mayores, conozco a varios. Mi percepción no es tan alejada de la realidad.

Además tampoco digo que todos son magnates sino que simplemente tienen dinero, y viven bien, unos muy bien. ¿Pero es malo decir que a gente es rica?

De antemano pido disculpas si algunos de mis comentarios los ofendieron, créanme no fue mi intención, y recalcono tengo nada en contr de las personas que profesan la religión judia

Mirx tu post me ha ayudado mucho gracias, y también me hace ver que (como habia dicho) en México la gentejudia si  son personas con mejores ingresos que otros.

Por cierot me adhiero a juan jacobo villalta, no veo nada de malo en que tengan dinero, no tengo nada negativo contra eso y creo tampoco la población no judia en México.

Al parecer sólo en México la comunidad judia ha tenido un protagonismo económico más grande, en otros páíses no, en realidad eso resuelve la duda principal de este hilo.


----------



## romarsan

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Valentina no te confundas, en ningun momento quiero caer en esterotipos por eso pregunto para que aclaren mis dudas, los estereotipos que escribí en el foro son para reslover la duda de Jacob, pero como dije esos son sólo eso etereotipos
> 
> No encontré la intervención de Valentina, pero asumo que debió borrarla algún moderador y que, de alguna forma te hizo sentir que parecía que tu percepción sobre los judios se correspondía con el cliché de ellos que presentas, veo que no es así, que tan sólo estás convencido de que la mayoría de gente que vive en tu comunidad piensa así y que quieres saber en cuantos países más sucede lo mismo. Disculpa si he entendido algo mal.
> 
> Acerca de que son ricos, pues la verdad ese es ey background del porqué pregunto eso, de que tienen joyerias las tienen, de que son empresarios lo son, de que en Polanco, Lomas e Interlomas viven también.
> 
> En España se tiene la percepción de que los judios que residían en España en la Edad Media eran ricos y avariciosos, supongo que algo tendría que ver la situación política del momento. Hoy en día no es así, me consta que hay judios, pero distribuídos entre la población de otras religiones y etnias y de los cuales no sabes que son judios hasta que les conoces a nivel personal. Las joyerías, las tiendas de lujo, los Bancos y las Empresas importantes no sé en manos de gentes de qué religión están, es algo que no parece preocupar al ciudadano medio.
> 
> ¿Yo soy rico? I wish I were!!! Por eso mi pregunta yo soy de la clase media y he tenido amigos que sus casas son de lamina, o viven en la punta dle último cerro, en condiciones no muy comodas y jamás había conocido un judio, ahora que trabajo y estoy en un círculo de gente importante (los clientes que compran las residencias) me encuentro con varios Judios de hecho gracias a este trabajo conozco a gente judia en persona, ¿Ahora pueden notar porqué pienso así?
> 
> Tampoco me consta que sea así en España, tengo relaciones con gentes de diferentes capas sociales y, la verdad, no tengo la más mínima idea de cuantos de ellos son judios, musulmanes, católicos, budistas o de cualquier otra religión, es algo que no es importante puesto que no va a determinar mi actitud ni mi percepción de ellos como personas, sólo su comportamiento y su respeto de las normas y la individualidad de los demás. Mi percepción es que así actúa la mayoría de la gente a mi alrededor.
> 
> En un mundo de más bajos ingresos nunca conocí judios y ahora que interactuo en un mundo de gente con ingresos mayores, conozco a varios. Mi percepción no es tan alejada de la realidad.
> 
> No sabría decirte, como te comenté no es un tema que tengamos presente en el día a día, no he realizado estadísticas, pero conozco judios pobres y no tengo la suerte de conocer a ninguno rico.
> 
> Además tampoco digo que todos son magnates sino que simplemente tienen dinero, y viven bien, unos muy bien. ¿Pero es malo decir que a gente es rica?
> 
> Hombre... no... a no ser que se afirme que lo es por pertenecer a un grupo determinado que es tacaño y explota a sus trabajadores por principio.
> 
> De antemano pido disculpas si algunos de mis comentarios los ofendieron, créanme no fue mi intención, y recalcono tengo nada en contr de las personas que profesan la religión judia
> 
> Mirx tu post me ha ayudado mucho gracias, y también me hace ver que (como habia dicho) en México la gentejudia si son personas con mejores ingresos que otros.
> 
> Por cierot me adhiero a juan jacobo villalta, no veo nada de malo en que tengan dinero, no tengo nada negativo contra eso y creo tampoco la población no judia en México.
> 
> Al parecer sólo en México la comunidad judia ha tenido un protagonismo económico más grande, en otros páíses no, en realidad eso resuelve la duda principal de este hilo.


 
Prejuicios, desgraciadamente, los hay en todos los países, contra gentes de diferentes etnias y religiones y no cambia...


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Por eso mi pregunta yo soy de la clase media y he tenido amigos que sus casas son de lamina, o viven en la punta dle último cerro, en condiciones no muy comodas y jamás había conocido un judio, ahora que trabajo y estoy en un círculo de gente importante (los clientes que compran las residencias) me encuentro con varios Judios de hecho gracias a este trabajo conozco a gente judia en persona, ¿Ahora pueden notar porqué pienso así?


 
No, no lo comprendo. En primer lugar, a menos que les hayas preguntado a todas y cada una de las personas que has conocido en la punta del último cerro si son judíos o cristianos no tienes forma de saber si alguien es judío. Ya no llevamos una estrella de David prendida en el brazo. Ni tenemos cuernos.


> En un mundo de más bajos ingresos nunca conocí judios y ahora que interactuo en un mundo de gente con ingresos mayores, conozco a varios. Mi percepción no es tan alejada de la realidad.


En un mundo de bajos ingresos un judío no te dirá jamás que es judío, precisamente por todos esos prejuicios que tan arraigados están. ¿Para qué iba a pedir trabajo un judío, si TODOS son ricos? ¿Por qué iba a solicitar una beca un chaval judío, si sus padres son unos magnates de las finanzas? ¿No son judíos? Pues tienen dinero de sobra.



> Además tampoco digo que *todos* son magnates sino que simplemente *tienen dinero, y viven bien*, unos muy bien. ¿Pero es malo decir que a gente es rica?


Lo que estás diciendo es que TODOS los judíos son ricos. Y eso es un cliché muy extendido y muy peligroso.


----------



## Mate

Valeria Mesalina said:


> No, no lo comprendo. En primer lugar, a menos que les hayas preguntado a todas y cada una de las personas que has conocido en la punta del último cerro si son judíos o cristianos no tienes forma de saber si alguien es judío. Ya no llevamos una estrella de David prendida en el brazo. *Ni tenemos cuernos*.
> 
> En un mundo de bajos ingresos un judío no te dirá jamás que es judío, precisamente por todos esos prejuicios que tan arraigados están. ¿Para qué iba a pedir trabajo un judío, si TODOS son ricos? ¿Por qué iba a solicitar una beca un chaval judío, si sus padres son unos magnates de las finanzas? ¿No son judíos? Pues tienen dinero de sobra.
> 
> Lo que estás diciendo es que TODOS los judíos son ricos. Y eso es un cliché muy extendido y muy peligroso.


Concuerdo con todo lo dicho por Valeria, aunque no pondría las manos en el fuego acerca de lo resaltado en *azul*; mi mujer pasa muchas horas fuera de casa


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Valeria Mesalina said:


> No, no lo comprendo. En primer lugar, a menos que les hayas preguntado a todas y cada una de las personas que has conocido en la punta del último cerro si son judíos o cristianos no tienes forma de saber si alguien es judío. Ya no llevamos una estrella de David prendida en el brazo. Ni tenemos cuernos


 
Ok, tienen todos razón que no puedo hablar por hablar, por eso me he documentado y esto aparece:

La mayoría de los judíos viven en el noroeste de la zona metropolitana,
principalmente en las *Lomas de Chapultepec, en Tecamachalco, Interlomas, la Herradura*
*y en Polanco*. Menos del 10% habitan aún en la *Hipódromo-Condesa*, en *Echegaray* cerca
de Satélite, en la *Colonia Narvarte* o en otros espacios residenciales. La mayoría de los
judíos cuentan con un patrimonio inmobiliario pues el 85% tienen casa propia. En cuanto
a las ocupaciones de los judíos en México, más de la mitad se definen como empresarios
(53.5%)24, 18.8% como profesionistas, 18.6% laboran en empresas privadas, 7.4% dicen
dedicarse al trabajo intelectual, 1.1% son dirigentes comunitarios asalariados y 0.6% son
burócratas en el sector público. El desempleo es relativamente bajo y representa un 3.7%​de la población judía económicamente activa. 

Todas las colonias/barrios arriba mencionadas son de alto nivel economíco, inclusive la hipdromo y la narvarte. En las primeras tres es una zona de alto nivel económico, hablamos de grandes residencias, sólo para dar una idea Lomas es la colonia donde la mayoría de las embajadas y casas de embajadores están. 
 
Ya que el 85% tengan casa propia es un gran avanze que muchos otros no nos podemos dar el lujo, ahora no por eso signifique que sea malo ¡Bravo por ellso y que sus esfuerzos están siendo remunerados! 
 

Es cierto hay un 3.7% de desempleo hablamos de aprox 1'480 personas que profesan la religion judia sin trabajo (hay que ver que sólo se toma la población Economicamente activa) . 1'480 personas que no tienen trabajo no se compara a las demás personas católicas, cristianas, agnosticas, ateas que no lo tienen. En México la tasa de desempleo es de 4.06% 

Obvio no todos los judíos en MÉXICO (OJO yo sólo hablo de México nunca dije que en todo el mundo) son ricos pero sí la gran mayoría y aquí yo hablo de un contexto en general, es como decir que en México se habla español, no todos los mexicanos lo hablan pero si la gran mayoría. 

P.D Datos obtenidos de 

35 
Harriet Lesser, Sara (1972) *A History of the Jewish Community of Mexico City, 1912-1970.*
​​New York University. Tesis de Licenciatura. Estados Unidos.
36 ​
​
Dabbah A., Isaac (1982) *Esperanza y realidad. Raíces de la Comunidad Judía de Alepo en*
*México*​​
. Libros de México. México.
​​37 ​
​
DellaPergola, Sergio y Lerner, Susana (1995) *La población judía en México: perfil*
*demográfico, social y cultural. *​​
Instituto Abraham Harman de Judaísmo Contemporáneo de la
Universidad Hebrea de Jerusalén, Centro de Estudios Demográficos y de Desarrollo Urbano de
El Colegio de México, Asociación Mexicana de Amigos de la Universidad Hebrea de Jerusalén.​México.
​
​
Acerca de que los judios mexicanos sólo se casan en su círculo también está fundamentado 

El estudio sociodemográfico
realizado en 199137, intentó medir éstos datos, dando como resultado que sólo cerca del​5% de la población judía mexicana se casa con no judíos

Yo creo la diferencia con otros países es que en México la comunidad judia es mucho menor que en otros países, por lo tanto las minorias siempre sobresalen de los demás sean budistas, judios, gays, negros, blancos nórdicos etc.... 

Y bueno MI creencia es que los judios tienen un propero patrimonio porque se ayudan entre sí, se apoyan para que sus negocios propsperen, trabajan arduamente y logran sus objetivos.

Si algunos serán tacaños y otros unos esclavistas, pero quién dijo que mi jefe católico de mi trabajo pasado no lo era, además de avaricioso era corrupto!!! 

Entonce como veran mi idea no está tan errado para el caso México, como me ayudaron a saber en otros países al parecer este auge económico no se dio. 

Ahora también cabe aclarar que como en España tampoco estamos viendo de qué religión es cada persona, como dije antes hay muchos judios en televisión o en negocios que ni siquiera sabemso que son judios hasta que sale ne una revista por entrevsita o algo así, epro en realidad no es nada importante y que los mexicanos estemos viendo de que religión o no eres. 
​


----------



## Jacobtm

mirx said:


> *US: *Yes, Jews are better off than any other religious gruop. Jacobbtm didn't provide information as to whether Jews tend to be concentrated in certain areas.


Aquí hay unos datos sobre la distribución geográfico de los judíos estadounidenses. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Jews#Significant_Jewish_population_centers

Una cosa que me sorprendió mucho es que de las ciudades grandes, la con el concentración más alto de judíos es Miami. Por lo general, los judíos en EEUU se localiza en el noreste, el costo oeste, y en el estado de Florida. Hay un fenómeno en que los judíos del noreste se mudan a Florida cuando ya se han jubilado, como la migración de pájaros. 



mirx said:


> Jacobbtm. Once again I am surprised by the rather contradictory impressions you have of Mexico, but I appreciate that the family that you stayed with may have different perceptions to what I consider the norm. And no, I do not share those negative views about Mexican Jews, and neither do my countrymen. That info can also be found in the link, the posts of JJV and Humberto are worth to have a look at.



Mirx, eres Mexicano tú? Viví en Cuernavaca, y no sé si Cuernavaca es conocido por ser una ciudad más antisemita que el resto de México, pero casi cada vez que oí un Méxicano hablar sobre un judío o los judíos, era en un sentido negativo. No sé si mi nombre, Jacob, sea bien conocido como un nombre judío en México, pero aun la familia con que viví y mis amigos no negaron en hablar mal sobre los judíos. 

Claro que no era cada persona que hablaba mal sobre los judíos, ni era una cosa de que se platicaba con mucha frecuencia, pero todos mis amigos extranjeros quedaban MUY sorprendidos sobre toda lo que oyeron contra los judíos, y muchos de mis amigos extranjeros me avisaron que yo no diera nada sobre mi herencia judío a los Mexicanos para evitar problemas.

No quiero decir que todos los Mexicanos son así, pero para mi y para los demás Estadounidenses que conocí en México, era una gran sorpresa el nivel de animosidad hacia los judíos que tenían los Mexicanos. 

Sin embargo, dado que los lineamientos del foro dicen que ese foro es para aprender como son las cosas, no para promover como deberían ser, creo que los estereotipos que presentó Miguel no deberá provocar un reacción como lo que ha pasado, sino un discusión sobre los raíces del pensamiento negativo que tienen muchos Mexicano hacía los judíos.

Y, para no dibujar los mexicanos todos negativos, quiero decir que cada vez que dije que tenía raíces judíos, mis amigos mexicanos no me trataban diferente. Por eso quiero saber más sobre los raíces de eses estereotipos, porque me parece que los mexicanos no odian a los judíos en un nivel personal, sino tienen ideas negativos en el abstracto.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Obvio no todos los judíos en MÉXICO (OJO yo sólo hablo de México nunca dije que en todo el mundo) son ricos pero sí la gran mayoría y aquí yo hablo de un contexto en general, es como decir que en México se habla español, no todos los mexicanos lo hablan pero si la gran mayoría.



Whatever you say, mate.

I´m sure you can surf the net and find one thousand quotes stating how disgustingly rich we are here there and everywhere, how we withdraw zillions of dollars from the banks to help our own kind, and such crap as your heart desires.

This discussion is finished for me.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Whatever you say, mate.
> 
> I´m sure you can surf the net and find one thousand quotes stating how disgustingly rich we are here there and everywhere, how we withdraw zillions of dollars from the banks to help our own kind, and such crap as your heart desires.
> 
> This discussion is finished for me.


 
No veo porque te enoja decir que los judios son ricos, yo ya dije que no digo que TODOS loa judios del mundo lo sean, ni que nadan en piscinas de billetes, o tengan sus casa de oro. Sino simplemente que gozan de una estabilidad economica comoda en nuestro país, y por esto no refiero que se los hayan regalado, evidentemente han luchado para conseguirlo.

Creo decir que una persona tiene dinero no es un insulto, yo ya recalque los datos en los cuál me baso para tener esta opinión, ustedes me han ayudado a saber que en los demás países los judíos no tienen un estatus especial sino que hay pocres, ricos, clase media, etc... En México es diferente ¿Porqué te cuesta tanto trabajo creerlo? 

Hay que decir que de los 40'000 personas judias en México, sólo la familia Saba, Kably y Metta son ricos y los demás pobres, no lo creo. 

Si encuentras ofensivo lo que escribí reitero mis disculpas, pero como dije es una realidad aquí. 

De que sean tacaños, esclavistas o lo que sea eso SÍ son sólo mitos y eso no depende de qué religión seas sino de tu educación y familia. 

*JACOBTM* me extraña que en Cuernavaca se expresen así toda mi familia es del estado de Morelos (donde Cuernavaca es capital) y nadie se expresa así de los judios, afuera de los estereotipos ya comentados, Creo tal vez la familia con la que vivias era católica radical y vaya que sí las hay, pero (ahora si es mi percepción) creo que la comunidad judia es en terminos generales bien recibida en México.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Creo decir que una persona tiene dinero no es un insulto, yo ya recalque los datos en los cuál me baso para tener esta opinión, ustedes me han ayudado a saber que en los demás países los judíos no tienen un estatus especial sino que hay pocres, ricos, clase media, etc... En México es diferente ¿Porqué te cuesta tanto trabajo creerlo?
> .



Because I know personally a bunch of Mexican Jews. And they are neither rich, nor powerful, but hard working middle class people like myself.

Enough of this; you have stated your views and documented them to exhaustion, and will believe what you want to believe. 

There´s no more to say. Please don´t quote me again.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Sólo para aclararlo a los demás creo en el foro siempre se hablan de generalidades, nunca de particularidades, al menos que se haga mención de ello. 

Si estoy equivocado háganmelo saber por favor.

Por mi parte creo mi duda ha sido resuelta como ya lo expusé en post anteriores, al parecer esta percepción de gente judia rica es exclusiva de alguna gente Mexicana. 

Muchas gracias a todos y los que les hize pasar un disguto, una disculpa nunca fue mi intención hacerlo, como decimos aquí, Hablar de política y religión siempre termina en trifulca, pero bueno reitero mi gratitud en abrirme la mente y ampliar mi conocimiento. 

Evidentemente quien quiera dar más opiniones al respecto, go ahead!!


----------



## mirx

Primero, qué bueno que hayas encontrado esa información Miguel. Es realmente risible que una pregunta tan inocente, inofensiva y trivial haya despertado tanta polémica. Traté de aligerar la situación revirtiendo el tema a la pregunta original pero los ánimos parecen no ceder.

No entiendo qué tiene de inusual que una comunidad con caracterísitcas afines se agrupe. Todos lo hacemos, el querer saber si esa comunidad en específico sigue patrones similares en otros sitios es igualmente normal. Quizá un poco trivial y sin importancia al gusto de unos, pero al fin y al cabo una pregunta que merece ser respondida. Y no, nunca se mencionó que "TODOS" (así en mayúsculas) los judiós vivieran en esa zona, ni que todos fueran ricos -tal como un forero quiso tergiversarlo- sino que una gran proporción de ellos lo hacía y, como es completamente natural, eso llama la atención. No por nada hay barrios de comercio, otros de gente rica, otros de delincuentes, otros industriales. Eso no quiere decir que todos los habitantes de uno tengan tiendas, que todos en el otro sean millionarios, los del otro ex convictos o que en el último barrio todos tengan fábricas. Pero si la tendencia existe no hay razón por qué negarla, y mucho menos responder con groserias cuando se pregunta si la situación es similar en otras latitudes.



Jacobtm said:


> sino un discusión sobre *los raíces del pensamiento negativo que tienen muchos Mexicano* hacía los judíos.


 
Jacob, no me he topado con un sólo mexicano que tenga algo bueno o malo que decir de los judíos, simplemente no es un tema de conversación. De hecho, está es la segunda vez que en mi vida he tenido cualquier discusión acerca de los judíos -_fuera del sentido estricto del holocausto_-, la primera fue también en este foro en el enlace que ya dejé. Las únicas veces que he oído que se habla mal de ellos es en series norteamericanas, ya en modo de broma ya como recriminación. Respecto a la parte en negrita no puedo responderte porque nunca he experimentado eso. Repito, la religión no es algo que se comente normalmente. No es que ponga en duda tus experiencias y lo que voy a decir a continuación no lo digo con vergüenza porque es una realidad: En México la gran mayoría de la población no tiene conocimiento de modos de vida diferentes a los propios. Si de otras religiones que sí son activas públcamente con el estandarte de su religión no se habla mal, mucho menos de los judíos que pasan desapercibidos. Claro, hasta que se mueren y los medios revelan sus fortunas, vidas, familias y religión, y cualquier otra peculiaridad que los separe del resto, como es el caso que seguramente empujó a Miguel a abrir este hilo.

Pues eso, que no creo que existan esos prejuicios que dices. Lo que sí creo porque casi lo estoy oyendo, es que algún payaso que prestó dos minutos de atención en clase de Historia, y específicamente del Holocausto, haga menciones que alaben a Hitler y su obra. Y no, no es que sean racistas o xenófobos, simplemente que por aquí a muchos les da por pensar que sus chistes o comentarios tienen gracia. 

Si vuelves a México te aconsejo lo contrario, que digas tus inclinaciones religiosas y tus orígenes.


----------



## mirx

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Por mi parte creo mi duda ha sido resuelta como ya lo expusé en post anteriores, al parecer esta percepción de gente judia rica es exclusiva de alguna gente Mexicana.


 
Y de Estados Unidos, que no se te olvide la participación de Jacob y el enlacé que proporcionó.

By the way, Jacob. No, your last name isn't identifiable as Jewish. I could not identify ANY Jewish names, and I assume the rest of Mexicans are equally uncapable. Foreign perhaps, but that's all.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Mirx muchísimas gracias por aclarar varios puntos en donde no encontré palabras en como hacerlo creo que tu post refleja lo que ne verdad quería encontrar y que entre todos los comentarios puede dislumbrar.



			
				mirx: said:
			
		

> No entiendo que tiene de inusual que una comunidad con caracterísitcas afines se agrupe. Todos lo hacemos, el querer saber si esa comunidad en específico sigue patrones similares en otros sitios es igualmente normal


----------



## Jacobtm

Mirx, thanks for your reply. Living in NY, where Jews are a large % of the population, certain names are known as being Jewish, so I always grew up with people knowing my name was clearly Jewish.

When in Mexico, I was taking classes at a university called Universidad Internacional, which promoted the study of foreign languages, international relations, international business etc. so I was in contact with people who were not representatives of the average Mexican.

I don't think I was ever in long conversations about Jews, but just heard them mentioned offhand. For example, the son-in-law of my host parents was having problems with the owner of his office building. He complained about them, and then just chalked all the problems up to the guy being Jewish. I knew a teacher who had taught English at a Jewish school in the DF and had trouble getting the small children to focus in class and complete their assignments. He just attributed it to the fact that they were jewish, although any teacher of small children probably has the same problems. People were genuinely surprised when I told them that my father is Jewish but married a Christian woman, and further surprised that my father just works in a school and does not own a business of any sort. 

I'm sure that me being a foreigner made it that people talked to me about topics they didn't usually talk about amongst themselves. Also, the fact that I was in cities, and I'm sure that there are just more foreigners in general in cities, perhaps led to people being more aware of lifestyles apart from their own.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Jacobtm said:


> People were genuinely surprised when I told them that my father is Jewish but married a Christian woman, and further surprised that my father just works in a school and does not own a business of any sort.


Eso es justamente de los estereotipos de los cuáles mencioné muchos mexicanos tienen, muchos de ellos venidos desde épocas de la colonia hasta por programas de TV como La niñera, Big Bang theory y otro más. 

Por lo menos abriste la mente a ésa familia de qué eso era falso. 

Now do you agree mexicans conversation are not based in which religion is that person? I've already met you in person and until now I know your father it's jew. 

But this is not really important for me.

As mirx has said,if I posted this question it's because I just wanted to know if in other cities Jew community had the "same" general patrons as in Mexico they have.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Mateamargo said:


> Concuerdo con todo lo dicho por Valeria, aunque no pondría las manos en el fuego acerca de lo resaltado en *azul*; mi mujer pasa muchas horas fuera de casa



Como ya dije antes, concuerdo con la postura de Mesalina. 

De tu texto se podrían sacar unas conclusiones. 
La primera, un temor a exponer las manos al fuego que, con toda seguridad, es tan infundado como fingido.
La segunda, que eres judío. Lo seas o no, y con la salvedad de que no es asunto mío, me parece muy bien. 
La tercera es que, si efectivamente eres judío, puede que seas rico, puede que no lo seas y puede que quizás. Y lo mismo si no eres judío.


----------



## Mate

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Como ya dije antes, concuerdo con la postura de Mesalina.
> 
> De tu texto se podrían sacar unas conclusiones.
> La primera, un temor a exponer las manos al fuego que, con toda seguridad, es tan infundado como fingido.
> La segunda, que eres judío. Lo seas o no, y con la salvedad de que no es asunto mío, me parece muy bien.
> La tercera es que, si efectivamente eres judío, puede que seas rico, puede que no lo seas y puede que quizás. Y lo mismo si no eres judío.


_Puede que sí, puede que no. Lo más probable es que quién sabe..._

(Del Refranero Argentino del Absurdo, título que me acabo de inventar y que patentaré en cuanto termine la feria judicial, como buen judío que soy )


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Manuel G. Rey said:


> La segunda, que eres judío. Lo seas o no, y con la salvedad de que no es asunto mío, me parece muy bien.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo, agree, d'accord contigo


----------



## Jacobtm

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Now do you agree mexicans conversation are not based in which religion is that person?



Claro que sí los Mexicanos raras veces se preocupen por el religión de sus amigos y no hablan de ese tema mucho.


----------



## clevermizo

Jews in the United States span the gamut of socioeconomic statuses. I wanted to point out a few mathematical problems with statistics of Jewish incomes that may lead to inflated or disproportionate figures and misconceptions:


1 - Many synagogues in the United States are often both places of worship and community centers and rosters of attendees are maintained based upon people who _pay membership dues_. I attended such a synagogue as a child.

You obviously do not have to pay any money to attend worship services. However, you do have to be a member to get discounts on certain special dinners, lectures, events, etc. as well as receive publications, announcements, etc.

If data for statistics come from the income levels of _paying members of synagogue associations_, then they will naturally be skewed towards the more wealthy. The less well off simply don't pay these dues at all, and just use the synagogue as a place of worship. For example, my family and I never paid such dues and therefore our middle class income was never part of any such statistical data.

The same goes for Jewish Community Centers (JCCs). JCCs are usually (always?) based on paid membership. Non-affluent Jews tend not to belong them, just as non-affluent people tend not to join as many paid membership based organizations. I should say this is my suppostion. I would doubt a lower income person pays money to join a health club, a dining club, a golf club, etc. just for the sheer economic cost and lack of necessity.

If I do a study of mean incomes of members of JCCs around the country, these numbers will obviously skew towards the more wealthy.


2. Statistics on Jews from the United States _likely_ come from urban areas. In the modern urban United States, lower economic areas are disproportionately (for unfortunate reasons of history) Latin American and African American, of non-Jewish origin. Jews in the US I would guess tend to concentrate in urban areas because they provide more access to resources: It's easier to get kosher meat or a Hanukkah menorah in Chicago than in Mahomet, IL and this is a fact. Furthermore, like other immigrant communities, Jews in the US have maintained very close ties to one another that even in modern times there are areas of cities that are very largely Jewish. In the case of traditional orthodox Judaism, this is as simple as being able to walk to synagogue on the Sabbath or have guests to your Sukkah. Kosher butchers are not easy to come by outside large urban areas. 

This means that a large portion of Jewry in the United States: namely those _not_ from large urban centers, probably does not factor into data for statistics on mean incomes of Jewish families.

3. Lastly, and without so much verbage, there is obviously a _cultural_ bias towards thinking Jews make a lot of money. There are archetypes of Jewish doctors and lawyers pervasive in our society, and I bet if I went up to someone on the street and asked them, "Hey - do you think most Jews are rich" they'd say "Yeah probably. I mean hey, it's cool, but I think they are." I wonder how much confirmation bias is in statistical research?

While it is true that in Medieval Western Europe, Jews typically did not own land or were not allowed to take up certain professions, such that moneylending, accounting etc became typical Jewish occupations. I don't have figures to support it, but I do not believe that Jewish immigrants to the United States in the 20th century necessarily came from lucrative professions. My great great grandfather mended shoes, so the story goes. The fact that my grandfather pursued a career in accounting is coincidental to his being Jewish.


----------



## ManPaisa

I lived almost ten years in one of the wealthy neighborhoods favored by Jews in Mexico City and still have some excellent friends there (we were one of two Roman Catholic families living in our forty-unit condo).  From my first-hand experience I can tell you the following:

1.  Yes, most Jews in that city are wealthy.

2. By no means do they all wear hats.  Some do wear _kippot_ or _yarmalkes_, especially on the Sabbath, and the Hassidic ones wear hats 24/7.

3.  Yes, some non-Jewish Mexicans do see them as  "different" because they tend to live in certain areas, go to certain schools, like to flaunt their wealth, and usually stick to their own. The same can be said of other rich Mexicans, of any background. (Mexican society tends to be 'cliquey').  But this perception is not widespread;  the average Mexican has more immediate things to think about.

4.  Carlos Slim--whom I know personally because I worked for him--is a devout Catholic, but he does share something with many Jews in Mexico:  a work-hard-to-succeed immigrant's ethic (he's of Lebanese extraction) that is lacking in some other Mexicans.  Which goes to confirm what was posited early on in this thread, namely that the work ethic may be a key factor in a particular social group's economic well-being.  (By the way, Jews began to arrive in large groups in Mexico during the 30's and 40's.  Therefore, the members of the Jewish community are mostly immigrants, or first- and second-generation native Mexicans).

5.  With all due respect to Miguelillo, I'd like to make it clear that  Jews do not run, or even control, the Mexican economy.  The economic groups he mentions are certainly important, but they do not in any way represent--individually or jointly--a major percentage of the country's GDP.


----------



## cherine

Dear all,

I think this thread is a great proof of the wise decision made by the moderators, many months ago, to not allow discussions of stereotypes and clichés. Not only because stereotypes and clichés offend people or hurt their feelings, but most importantly because they are always proved to be wrong. Not all individual pertaining to group X are Y. Not all Jewish are rich, not all Mexicans are anti-Semite, not all Muslims are terrorists, not all men are machos, not all women are good housewives ....etc.

Thank you all for keeping a civil discussion. Now, it's time to close this thread.


----------

